# R32 GT-R Rear diff



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

I’m looking for a good condition R32 GTR rear diff if anyone has one.

thanks


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Bump, any leads?


----------



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Alex_Q said:


> I’m looking for a good condition R32 GTR rear diff if anyone has one.
> 
> thanks


I may have one kicking around if you’re still in need?


----------

